# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Israeli group sets fire to, vandalize Palestinian mosque in northern West Bank

## Roadmaster

A Palestinian mosque has been severely damaged in a suspected arson attack by Jewish settlers, who also vandalized the walls with racist slogans. The perpetrators, believed to be residents of an Israeli settlement in the West Bank, managed to escape.

Incite hate so they can claim these don't want them to exist so they can steal their land.


http://rt.com/news/195884-palestine-...sraeli-attack/

----------


## Katzndogz

Even Jews fight back when pushed hard enough.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (10-18-2014)

----------


## EvilObamaClone

But they're not supposed to though. How dare they fight back. Why they just have to man up and take it and not say a thing.

----------


## Roadmaster

Only they attack first. They want people to go to jail for putting something anti-jew on a wall but they should be free to burn and write things because they are jews. They have done this to Christian Churches too.

----------

fyrenza (10-18-2014),Hansel (10-17-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> But they're not supposed to though. How dare they fight back. Why they just have to man up and take it and not say a thing.


 It's not fighting back. They are on illegal land and starting trouble.

----------

Hansel (10-17-2014),Invayne (10-14-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

If a person went and tried to burn down a Muslim place in the US without provocation  then blamed them for being angry and throwing rocks most people would think the ones throwing rocks we in the right. This victim crap is getting old.

----------

fyrenza (10-18-2014),Invayne (10-14-2014)

----------


## Katzndogz

Black people in the US think about white people the same way the pallys think about the Jews.   That's why white people can't fight back without being called racist.    Americans live on stolen land too.  Get out.  Give it back.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (10-18-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

they don't even know if it is jewish settlers.  It could well be another pali psyops like they are accustomed to doing.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (10-18-2014)

----------


## Katzndogz

That's true too.

----------


## Roadmaster

> they don't even know if it is jewish settlers.  It could well be another pali psyops like they are accustomed to doing.


 Yes they know it was jewish people. The courts have it now in Israel that if they fight back or have a reason for them to think they may, the IDF can take possession of their property. There was no trouble before they started stealing land in the west bank.

----------


## Invayne

> But they're not supposed to though. How dare they fight back. Why they just have to man up and take it and not say a thing.


Fight back? They're occupiers...they stole land. Everything that happens to the trespassers and thieves is their own fault.

----------

fyrenza (10-18-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> they don't even know if it is jewish settlers.  It could well be another pali psyops like they are accustomed to doing.


Really? I know the Jews are notorious for crap like that...never heard about it on the Palestinian side.

----------


## Invayne

Not sure why they would do that to themselves anyway. They don't have to...they get terrorized enough.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Not sure why they would do that to themselves anyway. They don't have to...they get terrorized enough.


 They wouldn't burn the Quran in the process if they had of done it. As a Christian I don't trust any group but the Jewish are a lot like some black groups here. They do something and then cry racism when someone brings it to their attention. They have done the same to Churches and stolen land from them. If this had been done to one of their places, they would be calling for the deaths.

----------

Invayne (10-14-2014)

----------


## Invayne

And then you have stupid shit like this.... :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

fyrenza (10-18-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

They want to pass hate laws and will do it themselves to look like victims. It started in other countries and if you notice any one of them, don't care if they started it claim the reason they were attacked was because they are Jews. Soon you will hear the west bank is attacking jews now. The British use to occupy Ireland, they fought back and the IRA won. If we had Russia occupying us and telling us where we could go, taking our land saying they might have trouble with us, they could easily say or give reasons why they shot us.

----------

fyrenza (10-18-2014),Invayne (10-14-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

And it starts. Shot in the heart: Israeli army kills 13yo Palestinian boy

The Israeli government also plans to seize one square kilometer  of farmland near Bethlehem, which is intended for the  construction of settlement units, parks, a synagogue and  agricultural roads, according to a report by the Palestinian  news agency WAFA.

They went in to seize land again but it's the boys fault they don't want their land stolen in the West Bank.


http://rt.com/news/196640-israel-idf...lestinian-boy/

----------


## Invayne

> _“I once again strongly condemn the continued settlement   activity by Israel,”_ the UN chief told journalists after a   meeting with Palestinian Prime Minister Rami Hamdallah in   Ramallah on Monday.


Yeah, sure you do. Nobody's going to put a stop to it though, are they?

The Israeli government needs to be charged with crimes against humanity and executed.

----------

fyrenza (10-18-2014)

----------


## QuaseMarco

It's not stealing land, its Manifest Destiny ....... oops..... sorry..... got my history confused...... that was the USA.

----------

fyrenza (10-18-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> They wouldn't burn the Quran in the process if they had of done it. As a Christian I don't trust any group but the Jewish are a lot like some black groups here. They do something and then cry racism when someone brings it to their attention. They have done the same to Churches and stolen land from them. If this had been done to one of their places, they would be calling for the deaths.


sure they would.  They've done it before to blame it on Americans and Jews.    Of course the arabs have done stuff like that many times since 2001.  And people still fall for it and blame the jews.  or Americans, or Bush or anyone but the real culprits.    I know you remember the number of times that muslims  used Red Cross/Crescent vehicles to move their fighters. They used the same people over and over to stage deaths.  They use the little dead bodies of children in order to inflame the world against Jews.  Children that they themselves were responsible for their deaths.  Monsters. No life is precious.  Not even the lives of their own children. They birth and raise them for death.  All documented.   Satan never stops his work.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (10-18-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------

fyrenza (10-18-2014)

----------


## Mainecoons

Regards the OP, good.  Time to give these bastards a bigger taste of their own medicine.

Islam is at war with the world and with civilization.  Time to start shooting back big time.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (10-18-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> A Palestinian mosque has been severely damaged in a suspected arson attack by Jewish settlers, who also vandalized the walls with racist slogans. The perpetrators, believed to be residents of an Israeli settlement in the West Bank, managed to escape.
> 
> Incite hate so they can claim these don't want them to exist so they can steal their land.
> 
> 
> http://rt.com/news/195884-palestine-...sraeli-attack/


Oh but they're allowed, just like they're allowed to steal land and homes. Hell, they're almost as exceptional as America. Weird thing, with all the debt, a crushed economy, everyone food stamps, paying to police the world, becoming a laughing stock, the list goes on, oh and the militarized police state, I don't feel so exceptional!

----------

Invayne (10-17-2014)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Yes they know it was jewish people. The courts have it now in Israel that if they fight back or have a reason for them to think they may, the IDF can take possession of their property. There was no trouble before they started stealing land in the west bank.



How do they know?  Post the pictures.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Really? I know the Jews are notorious for crap like that...never heard about it on the Palestinian side.



Right you all, the Palestinians are just known for hiding missile launchers in private homes and then claiming the Jews are killing innocent civilians.

Sweet bunch of people.

----------

Devil505 (10-17-2014),Old Ridge Runner (10-18-2014)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

It would not hurt my feelings if the Israelis killed every Palestinian, man, woman and child and then came over here and killed all their sympathizers.

----------


## Devil505

> they don't even know if it is jewish settlers.  It could well be another pali psyops like they are accustomed to doing.


Plus the link is to a Russian biased website.
Russia is no friend of Israel and neither is Roadmaster...... as her posting history and admissions prove.

----------


## Devil505

> Really? I know the Jews are notorious for crap like that...never heard about it on the Palestinian side.


You are hardly an unbiased member either when it comes to Israel or Jews.
Shall I repost some of your many anti-Semitic posts?

----------


## Devil505

> A Palestinian mosque has been severely damaged in a suspected arson attack by Jewish settlers, who also vandalized the walls with racist slogans. The perpetrators, believed to be residents of an Israeli settlement in the West Bank, managed to escape.
> 
> Incite hate so they can claim these don't want them to exist so they can steal their land.
> 
> 
> http://rt.com/news/195884-palestine-...sraeli-attack/





> Really? I know the Jews are notorious for crap like that...never heard about it on the Palestinian side.


While everyone here has the right to post their views, not admitting their anti-Israeli/anti-Jewish bias may lead other members to give more credence to those biased views than they deserve.

Roadmaster posts a Russian accusation against Israeli settlers with no proof of who the perps actually were.

----------


## Coolwalker

Who cares if someone doesn't like Jews or Poles or Krauts or frogs or spicks...unless of course you are a Jew or Pole or Kraut or frog or spick. Me, I'm American of Scotch/Irish decent and people have fucked with us for centuries so I could give a shit.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Yeah, sure you do. Nobody's going to put a stop to it though, are they?
> 
> The Israeli government needs to be charged with crimes against humanity and executed.


 They went in with guns, bulldozers, and gas mask (why gas mask) because they were gassing them, destroying peoples homes but it is the ones fighting back they claim to be the aggressors. Every time they claim, they are getting attacked when leaving and we know it's a lie. Just like the bundy ranch, if they didn't have guns they would have fought back with what they could come up with while being attacked. Because when a government knows you can't fight back with guns they will run over you. 
These people don't have guns like they do and fight back with what they have, rocks and homemade things.

----------

fyrenza (10-18-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Right you all, the Palestinians are just known for hiding missile launchers in private homes and then claiming the Jews are killing innocent civilians.
> 
> Sweet bunch of people.


 That's right they shouldn't be able to fight back and just bow to people when they occupy them and be good little slaves. Thank them for taking their land and tearing down their houses. Yes you don't mind them killing Arabs and Christians that have owed and have deeds to this land being forced off.

----------

fyrenza (10-18-2014)

----------


## Devil505

> Who cares if someone doesn't like Jews or Poles or Krauts or frogs or spicks...unless of course you are a Jew or Pole or Kraut or frog or spick. Me, I'm American of Scotch/Irish decent and people have fucked with us for centuries so I could give a shit.


It goes to trying to deceive one's fellow forum members as to one's real reason for posting such BS.
When the poster's historical agenda is to promote hate towards a certain group it would be courteous to admit that bias or just not post about topics where one's emotions do the posting...rather than their intellect.

Thus it goes to attempted deception which should be everyone's concern on a debate forum.
(accusing someone of lying without providing proof is the same thing...imo.)

I'll always be happy to back up any accusations I make with actual posts from the accused....*and expect others to do the same unless they are lying themselves.

*Typical example of what is not a lie but an opinion:
*Devil505:* Vanilla ice cream tastes better than chocolate.*
RW Hater:* You are lying!

*Devil505:* That movie was funny.*
RW Hater:* You are lying!
*
Devil505:* Obama is doing a good job.*
RW Hater:* You are lying!

----------


## Roadmaster

> When the poster's historical agenda is to promote hate towards a certain group it would be courteous to admit that bias or just not post about topics where one's emotions do the posting...rather than their intellect.


 You have an agenda and promote hate towards Palestine's. I look at it from both sides. Have been on Israel's side on some things and against them on others. The only person bias is seeing no wrong with who you support.

----------


## Devil505

> You have an agenda and promote hate towards Palestine's.


Post my posts that prove I promote hatred towards Palestinians.



Here are *some* of your anti-Semitic posts backing up my allegation:




> The same amount of people that will die allowing Jews to be elected to their congress when their allegiance is to Israel and not the countries they are in. Now we are electing Muslims too. You think I should have to pick between the less of evil. I don't have to respect either one. If they are not for us, they are against us.








> No it's different because my allegiance is to the Cross and America. I have nothing in common with the Jewish or Muslims.






> Judaism is a cult mixing Mosaic Hebrewism with Babylonian mysticism..






> When are they going to start acting like they are our ally.






> They don't care if Christians are beheaded as long as it's in the interest of Israel. Assad is the only friend they have but it doesn't matter to Israel, they are just anti-semtics.






> Well now you know the knock-out game didn't exist until a few Jews were hit no matter how many times it happened. Before then it was all a lie. This game is only anti-semtic. Targeted Jews only.






> When you take the Living God out of a country in which many Christians that serve Him are being killed, driven off in the ME including Israel then their god or gods will take over. Just like Europe, France needs to go back to the direction towards Him and especially America. Stop allowing these people to say you hate their god as if you should be ashamed. I am not ashamed to say I don't follow their god and will never deny mine.








> I have read it have you. They still call Jesus a bastard. I don't have to like these people and won't.












> and yet you don't consider yourself antisemetic?






> When did I ever claim that.






> OK...thanks for that admission.





> In that case, since you admit you're antisemetic.....why should anyone listen to your opinions on this issue?
> In fact I think the proper thing to have done .....as a courtesy to your fellow members..... is simply to have admitted that from the beginning an recuse yourself from any discussion about Israel.
> Why didn't you do that?





> I have never denied being anti-Christian towards some groups, anti-semtic, and against Islam. I am not afraid of any label. Oh yea racist too. I see nothing wrong with the white race to be proud of their Heritage. But you will never see me anti-Jesus.








> But you will never see me anti-Jesus.



BTW....this whole page shows you being anti-Jesus...imo.

----------


## Invayne

> You are hardly an unbiased member either when it comes to Israel or Jews.
> Shall I repost some of your many anti-Semitic posts?


I don't give a rat's ass what you repost. Go for it. Everyone here has seen it...I have nothing to hide and I have no regrets. Knock yourself out.

I'll say it again...If Israel got nuked off the face of the earth, I wouldn't lose a bit of sleep over it. OK? I saved you the trouble of looking for all of my posts...You're welcome.  :Smile:

----------


## Invayne

> While everyone here has the right to post their views, not admitting their anti-Israeli/anti-Jewish bias may lead other members to give more credence to those biased views than they deserve.
> 
> Roadmaster posts a Russian accusation against Israeli settlers with no proof of who the perps actually were.


I'll trust Russian news over US news, since Israel seems to be our 51st state. (or is that 58th?)

“To learn who rules over you, simply find out who you are not allowed to criticize.”

And WTF are you talking about...No proof on who the PERPS are???? Have you lost your fucking mind?? Do you have any clue whatsoever on what's happening over there?? SMFH

----------

fyrenza (10-18-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> I'll trust Russian news over US news, since Israel seems to be our 51st state. (or is that 58th?)
> 
> “To learn who rules over you, simply find out who you are not allowed to criticize.”
> 
> And WTF are you talking about...No proof on who the PERPS are???? Have you lost your fucking mind?? Do you have any clue whatsoever on what's happening over there?? SMFH


I have people I know that has and had Christian families in Israel. They are going in and bulldozing peoples houses. Not many Christians left in Israel because of radicals on both sides, Muslims and Jews. Many will tell you it's not a democracy there. They put up a show for people who visit but they have no idea what they say behind their backs. They just boycotted and shut down Christians praying revival at that was the Jewish leaders. I know the Jewish people too well and many follow the occult and they hate people like me especially. That knows the kabbalah and their secrets.

----------

fyrenza (10-18-2014),Invayne (10-18-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> I have people I know that has and had Christian families in Israel. They are going in and bulldozing peoples houses. Not many Christians left in Israel because of radicals on both sides, Muslims and Jews. Many will tell you it's not a democracy there. They put up a show for people who visit but they have no idea what they say behind their backs. They just boycotted and shut down Christians praying revival at that was the Jewish leaders. I know the Jewish people too well and many follow the occult and they hate people like me especially. That knows the kabbalah and their secrets.


They have no love for Christians over there. 

But Christians have to love them or they'll go to hell....Gawd sez so! LOL! :Geez:

----------


## Devil505

> I have people I know that has and had Christian families in Israel. They are going in and bulldozing peoples houses. Not many Christians left in Israel because of radicals on both sides, Muslims and Jews. Many will tell you it's not a democracy there. They put up a show for people who visit but they have no idea what they say behind their backs. They just boycotted and shut down Christians praying revival at that was the Jewish leaders. I know the Jewish people too well and many follow the occult and they hate people like me especially. That knows the kabbalah and their secrets.





> They have no love for Christians over there. 
> 
> But Christians have to love them or they'll go to hell....Gawd sez so! LOL!


Let it all out girls.
Such hate for an entire group of people you only THINK you know is unhealthy to keep inside.

----------


## Devil505

> I'll say it again...If Israel got nuked off the face of the earth, I wouldn't lose a bit of sleep over it. OK? I saved you the trouble of looking for all of my posts...You're welcome.


Much appreciated! (I lost that gem)  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Invayne

> Much appreciated! (I lost that gem)


No problem!  :Smile:

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> they don't even know if it is jewish settlers.  It could well be another pali psyops like they are accustomed to doing.


It wouldn't surprise me one bit to find out that the Musies did it and blamed it on the Jews.

----------

Devil505 (10-18-2014)

----------


## goosey

> *They went in with guns, bulldozers, and gas mask (why gas mask) because they were gassing them, destroying peoples homes but it is the ones fighting back they claim to be the aggressors.** Every time they claim, they are getting attacked when leaving and we know it's a lie.*Just like the bundy ranch, if they didn't have guns they would have fought back with what they could come up with while being attacked. Because when a government knows you can't fight back with guns they will run over you. 
> These people don't have guns like they do and fight back with what they have, rocks and homemade things.


Quintessential gang behavior. Come up a story about the victim being an aggressor and Unanimously declare it loudly and often  :Frown:

----------

fyrenza (10-18-2014)

----------


## goosey

> No problem!



So why cant I hate the Federal Reserve?

----------


## Roadmaster

> Let it all out girls.
> Such hate for an entire group of people you only THINK you know is unhealthy to keep inside.


 I just tell the truth, stop reading if it bothers you.

----------

Invayne (10-18-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> So why cant I hate the Federal Reserve?


I don't know, why can't you? I certainly do.  :Smile:

----------

goosey (10-18-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> I just tell the truth, stop reading if it bothers you.


LOL! Seems simple enough....

----------


## Devil505

> I just tell the truth, stop reading if it bothers you.





> LOL! Seems simple enough....


It's the congame/deception I don't like.
Admit your prejudice so someone who doesn't know you will understand your reason for posting and take that into account.Then post what you want.

Do you really think I care who anyone hates here?...No (I just don't like wasting my time)

----------


## Roadmaster

> It's the congame/deception I don't like.
> Admit your prejudice so someone who doesn't know you will understand your reason for posting and take that into account.Then post what you want.
> 
> Do you really think I care who anyone hates here?...No (I just don't liked wasting my time)


 How many times do I have to say I am a Christ follower only. Don't ask me to pick between Judaism and Islam. They are both without Christ. I will point out when all do wrong, I don't care how you see it.

----------


## fyrenza

> It's the congame/deception I don't like.
> Admit your prejudice so someone who doesn't know you will understand your reason for posting and take that into account.Then post what you want.
> 
> Do you really think I care who anyone hates here?...No (I just don't liked wasting my time)


And yet, most folks here would say that YOU, as a prog-lib, 

spew deception in a con game with the destruction of us/US as it's goal,

and for someone that doesn't like "wasting" his time,

you've spent a fair amount of it, right here, adding nothing but your own prejudice to the thread.

Amazing.

----------

goosey (10-18-2014),Invayne (10-18-2014),Roadmaster (10-18-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> It's the congame/deception I don't like.
> Admit your prejudice so someone who doesn't know you will understand your reason for posting and take that into account.Then post what you want.
> 
> Do you really think I care who anyone hates here?...No (I just don't like wasting my time)


Why do you keep trolling like this? I thought I stated my case clear enough. Israel is a terrorist state, and the Israeli government are a bunch of bloodthirsty warmongering assholes that need to be taken out and shot. The Jews that are opposed to the government's actions...well, I wish they could get out of there because Israel is setting itself up for a fall, just like we are. I have no problem with the Jewish people...it's the racist Zionists I hate with a passion. And anyone who tries to say despising Zionism is the same as JEW HATING is a fucking idiot.

----------

fyrenza (10-18-2014)

----------


## Devil505

> How many times do I have to say I am a Christ follower only. Don't ask me to pick between Judaism and Islam. They are both without Christ. I will point out when all do wrong, I don't care how you see it.


That's your business.
The members only know the bs allegations you post about groups you hate and may assume they are true.
I suggest start each anti-Semitic topic your post with:....
*Warning!!! "I'm a raving anti-semite and usually post total crap about Jews and/or Israel"* *Warning!!

*(obviously I'm joking but I do think you should be honest about your prejudice if you post BS from non-mainstream sites)

----------


## Devil505

> And yet, most folks here would say that YOU, as a prog-lib, 
> 
> spew deception in a con game with the destruction of us/US as it's goal,
> 
> and for someone that doesn't like "wasting" his time,
> 
> you've spent a fair amount of it, right here, adding nothing but your own prejudice to the thread.
> 
> Amazing.


Sorry you feel that way.
I've been here for a bit and have almost 5,000 posts...Do you honestly think my goal is the destruction of this country? (really?)

----------


## Invayne

> Sorry you feel that way.
> I've been here for a bit and have almost 10,000 posts...Do you honestly think my goal is the destruction of this country? (really?)


Aren't you an Obomber supporter? Then I would say yes, you are.  :Smile:

----------


## Roadmaster

> That's your business.
> The members only know the bs allegations you post about groups you hate and may assume they are true.
> I suggest start each anti-Semitic topic your post with:....
> *Warning!!! "I'm a raving anti-semite and usually post total crap about Jews and/or Israel"* *Warning!!
> 
> *(obviously I'm joking but I do think you should be honest about your prejudice if you post BS from non-mainstream sites)


No you want me to side with whomever you like. I look at right and wrong and don't have an agenda. Why is an atheist so consumed with this topic.

----------


## Devil505

> Aren't you an Obomber supporter? Then I would say yes, you are.


So trolling to you.... and some others here..... is defined as someone who supports our President...who was elected twice?

----------


## Devil505

> Why is an atheist so consumed with this topic.


Questioning does not make one an atheist. 

I would define myself more as this:

ag·nos·tic
aɡˈnästik/
_noun_
*1*. 

a person who believes that nothing is known or can be known of the existence or nature of God or of anything beyond material phenomena; a person who claims neither faith nor disbelief in God.

My life has revolved around evidence.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Sorry you feel that way.
> I've been here for a bit and have almost 5,000 posts...Do you honestly think my goal is the destruction of this country? (really?)


Didn't you say a while back, "what is wrong with worshiping the devil".

----------


## fyrenza

> Sorry you feel that way.
> I've been here for a bit and have almost 5,000 posts...Do you honestly think my goal is the destruction of this country? (really?)


When you refuse to see what the prog-lib ideal is, 

and the destruction it has already wroth,

and then hide behind some platitude of "Oh, but I CARE about us/US,"

YEAH.  I think you'd be most happy with destroying us/US.

----------


## Invayne

> So trolling to you.... and some others here..... is defined as someone who supports our President...who was elected twice?


Did you support Bush? Because this asshole is Bush on steroids.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

fyrenza (10-18-2014)

----------


## Devil505

> Didn't you say a while back, "what is wrong with worshiping the devil".


LOL....Not that I can remember and certainly not as anything but a joke. (I have no problem with people worshipping me!)(that was a joke)
I definitely don't believe there is a real Devil btw.

----------


## Roadmaster

> LOL....Not that I can remember and certainly not as anything but a joke. (I have no problem with people worshipping me!)(that was a joke)
> I definitely don't believe there is a real Devil btw.


 I am not sure it was a joke.

----------


## Devil505

> Did you support Bush? Because this asshole is Bush on steroids.


I consider Bush a war criminal for being the only President in history to authorize torture as a state policy.

----------

nonsqtr (10-19-2014)

----------


## Devil505

> I am not sure it was a joke.


Believe what you will.

----------


## Devil505

> YEAH.  I think you'd be most happy with destroying us/US.


Even though I've devoted most of my life to defending/enforcing the laws our Congress enacts?
Why would I have done that if I wanted to destroy my country?

----------


## Invayne

> I consider Bush a war criminal for being the only President in history to authorize torture as a state policy.


How do you know Obomber isn't doing the same? Did he close Guantanamo like he promised? Who knows what's going on there these days while we have an asskissing lapdog media protecting this narcissistic piece of shit?

We won't even talk about Libya and his Al Qaeda buddies.....

----------


## Invayne

ENOUGH!!!!! We're getting off topic here....

----------


## goosey

Devil's a nationalist for Israel but communist for America. He just hates his fellow Americans.

 @Devil505 people like YOU are the reason antisemitism exists. People can see the discrepancy you know. How can such a stance do ANYTHING good for your people.

----------


## Devil505

> How do you know Obomber isn't doing the same?


I'm a pretty good judge of character and my opinion is that Obama is doing a very tough job as well or better than anyone else who could be sitting in the WH right now.
I think if either McCain or Romney had won we'd have troops all over the ME right now, be less secure at home because of that.....and the GI body count would now be over 10,000.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Believe what you will.


 Anton Lavey was Jewish, your hero. Stay out of this thread if it offends you.

----------


## fyrenza

> I consider Bush a war criminal for being the only President in history to authorize torture as a state policy.




Gee, someone remind me ~ Obozo closed Gitmo, what, the DAY he was sworn in?

WUT???

It's still OPEN for business, just no news coming out of it?

I'm SHOCKED, *SHOCKED* I tell you!!!

----------

Invayne (10-19-2014)

----------


## Devil505

> ENOUGH!!!!! We're getting off topic here....


Agreed!
Goodnight.

----------


## fyrenza

> Even though I've devoted most of my life to defending/enforcing the laws our Congress enacts?
> Why would I have done that if I wanted to destroy my country?


How stupid do I look???  Cripes.

For *A)* Money; 
and *B)* some feeling of power, where you get to call yourself The Good Guy,
regardless of what kind of unconstitutional force you use against "The Bad Guys."

----------

goosey (10-18-2014),Invayne (10-19-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> How stupid do I look???  Cripes.
> 
> For *A)* Money; 
> and *B)* some feeling of power, where you get to call yourself The Good Guy,
> regardless of what kind of unconstitutional force you use against "The Bad Guys."


I can talk about a so-called Christian pastor that should have been jailed, false Christian pastors, Islam and how backward and dangerous they are, but let me say something about Judaism or Israel government and people gasp, even some atheist.

----------

goosey (10-18-2014),Invayne (10-19-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

ALL Americans have been made to feel guilt over the Zionist plight;

our schools teach us/US all to feel it, 
even though we had nothing to do with any of the predicaments they've gotten themselves into,

and even though we've already sacrificed everything we possibly could.

----------

Invayne (10-19-2014)

----------


## Devil505

> ALL Americans have been made to feel guilt over the Zionist plight;
> 
> our schools teach us/US all to feel it, 
> even though we had nothing to do with any of the predicaments they've gotten themselves into,
> 
> and even though we've already sacrificed everything we possibly could.


You're hardly unbiased in this area either and I post this to inform members what your agenda is:


First you're a Holocaust denier:




> A) So was DDT. I guess Americans were just using it to kill the Japanese pests.





> *We weren't, any more than the Nazis were ~
> both of us used The State of the Art for that time,
> to try to PROTECT our prisoners.*
> 
> 
> B) Can YOU identify the German camps where that happened?
> Show me the mountains of human ash;
> show me the findings about how efficiently crematories can function;
> show me some latest evidences, circa 2010 and newer,
> ...


.


I'm done pointing out the agenda of a small group of anti-semites on this and other threads ....but just ask members to take their agenda into account when reading their posts.
They have a right to hate anyone they want and post about it just as I  have a right to post their own words so members can understand their real motivations.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> A Palestinian mosque has been severely damaged in a suspected arson attack by Jewish settlers, who also vandalized the walls with racist slogans. The perpetrators, believed to be residents of an Israeli settlement in the West Bank, managed to escape.
> 
> Incite hate so they can claim these don't want them to exist so they can steal their land.
> 
> 
> http://rt.com/news/195884-palestine-...sraeli-attack/


Maybe the muzzies drew cartoons of Yaweh

----------


## Invayne

> I'm a pretty good judge of character and my opinion is that Obama is doing a very tough job as well or better than anyone else

----------

Virgil Jones (10-19-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> You're hardly unbiased in this area either and I post this to inform members what your agenda is:
> 
> 
> First you're a Holocaust denier:
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I'm done pointing out the agenda of a small group of anti-semites on this and other threads ....but just ask members to take their agenda into account when reading their posts.
> They have a right to hate anyone they want and post about it just as I  have a right to post their own words so members can understand their real motivations.


Look at Devil trying to intimidate...LMAO!!! 

Are you Jewish, Devil?

----------


## Devil505

> Look at Devil trying to intimidate...LMAO!!!


Just trying to make some members motivations clear using their own words.







> Are you Jewish, Devil?


Nope.....but I respect them.

----------


## Dan40

> A Palestinian mosque has been severely damaged in a suspected arson attack by Jewish settlers, who also vandalized the walls with racist slogans. The perpetrators, believed to be residents of an Israeli settlement in the West Bank, managed to escape.
> 
> Incite hate so they can claim these don't want them to exist so they can steal their land.
> 
> 
> http://rt.com/news/195884-palestine-...sraeli-attack/


Is this America's fault, or just Bush's fault?

----------


## goosey

Devil's just a bully.

----------


## Dan40

> 


Stupidity is probably the worlds most powerful hallucinogenic.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Why do you keep trolling like this? I thought I stated my case clear enough. Israel is a terrorist state, and the Israeli government are a bunch of bloodthirsty warmongering assholes that need to be taken out and shot. The Jews that are opposed to the government's actions...well, I wish they could get out of there because Israel is setting itself up for a fall, just like we are. I have no problem with the Jewish people...it's the racist Zionists I hate with a passion. And anyone who tries to say despising Zionism is the same as JEW HATING is a fucking idiot.


Interesting point of view.  It would appear that the true war criminals and war mongers are not the Israelis at all.  After all, its Hamas that is hiding weapons in civilian neighborhoods, not the Israelis, its Hamas that is storing weapons in United Nations facilities, not the Israelis, its Hamas that launching attacks from schools, mosques and hospitals, not the Israelis, its Hamas that indiscriminately launches rockets into civilian targets in Israel, not the Israelis.  It has been estimated that up to 10 percent of all the rockets fired by Hamas has fallen on Palestinian civilians in Gaza, so Hamas is actually directly killing their own people.  Furthermore, by using civilian facilities to launch attacks they turned these into legitimate targets which lead to the deaths of even more of their people.  So, tell us please exactly how the Jews are the bloodthirsty ones.  And explain to us please the difference between "Zionist" and the Jews who are defending their homeland that was legitimately given to them by the United Nations.

----------

Devil505 (10-20-2014)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Sorry you feel that way.
> I've been here for a bit and have almost 5,000 posts...Do you honestly think my goal is the destruction of this country? (really?)


Yes

----------


## Dan40

> Sorry you feel that way.
> I've been here for a bit and have almost 5,000 posts...Do you honestly think my goal is the destruction of this country? (really?)


It is my opinion that you lack both the intelligence and the integrity to understand just how damaging the liberal Democrat Party has become to this nation.

The liberal Democrat Party absolutely relies on gross stupidity.

----------


## nonsqtr

Jeez, what is this, the "roast Devil" thread? Give the man a break! Mercy me, I'm just now getting him to agree that the Supreme Court's a buncha clowns, and you guys are screwing it all up!  :Angry20: 

How often is it that a ) a liberal can hold his own in a crowd of conservatives, and b ) can actually communicate with the conservatives in their own language, and c ) is actually patient enough to do so?

Sure, there's a little bit of liberal attack dog in the mix, but so what? If I had a nickel for every time I've been accused of being a (gasp) *liberal* by some shit-for-brains Neo-Con, I'd be a very rich man! !!!

"Why do you hate America", remember that one?  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

You clowns gotta ease up on the Devil, you got some kinda nerve accusing him of being a traitor. He's a liberal and he just sees the world a little differently, that's all - and he's open minded enough to be here with us talking about it, which is more than I can say for most of the "*far*" left -

And if you're a rightie and you don't understand a liberal "sensitivity" to racial and religious bigotry then you need to go straight to the library and pull out a few books on modern history. Lefties are sensitive because even their own were drawn into the prejudice, just like righties are sensitive that even their own were drawn into the torture. 

And the concept that there are righties who "aren't" sensitive to that latter part, explains why the Republican Party's been in the toilet lately. The 'Pubs have been running batshit crazy candidates like Sharron Angle in Nevada, and then they want you to get on board with stuff like torture, and no one's going to vote for that. *No one's going to vote for that*, it's that simple.

There are many ways to destroy a country, and each of the last three presidents has done a pretty damn good job of destroying ours. Clinton gave us Gramm-Leach-Bliley, Bush gave us torture, and Obama... well... is Obama. But you can't blame that stuff on the people who voted for Mr. Hope and Change because their stomachs were turned by the Neo-Cons. It should be patently obvious to all but the dimmest bulb that the Neo-Cons were by *far* the more destructive element in both domestic politics and international relations. Fucking Dumbya engaged in sexual harassment on live international television in front of a viewing audience of *billions*, and I mean, that's a step beyond the simple stupidity of kissing an Ebola-infected nurse. Gnome sain'?

Tell ya what - you clowns give me a presidential candidate first, and then you can rag on Devil, 'kay? Go do your fuckin' Constitutional duty before you go spewing hate on stuff (and people) you don't even understand, _capiche?_

Goddamit, you fucking Republi*Cons* should be singing a different song entirely!

----------


## Devil505

> Jeez, what is this, the "roast Devil" thread? Give the man a break! Mercy me, I'm just now getting him to agree that the Supreme Court's a buncha clowns, and you guys are screwing it all up! 
> 
> How often is it that a ) a liberal can hold his own in a crowd of conservatives, and b ) can actually communicate with the conservatives in their own language, and c ) is actually patient enough to do so?
> 
> Sure, there's a little bit of liberal attack dog in the mix, but so what? If I had a nickel for every time I've been accused of being a (gasp) *liberal* by some shit-for-brains Neo-Con, I'd be a very rich man! !!!
> 
> "Why do you hate America", remember that one? 
> 
> You clowns gotta ease up on the Devil, you got some kinda nerve accusing him of being a traitor. He's a liberal and he just sees the world a little differently, that's all - and he's open minded enough to be here with us talking about it, which is more than I can say for most of the "*far*" left -
> ...


Nice post Non and thanks.
You and I have known each other for years and were even mods together on PH if I remember correctly.
We've had more than our share of tiffs over the years.....You from the Right and me from the Left.....but we understand that we both care about this country and are not afraid to engage each other on issues we disagree on...but rarely resort to childish name-calling or other stupid shit.

Political debate forums are meant to bring out *opposing* opinions/viewpoints and once a forum drives off members with different views it becomes simply a circle-jerk/echo chamber.

Thanks again for a nice post.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Is this America's fault, or just Bush's fault?


 Acts chapter 7

----------


## Katzndogz

Jews set fire to A mosque.

They should have burned them all.  Start with the ones in Dearborn.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Look at Devil trying to intimidate...LMAO!!! 
> 
> Are you Jewish, Devil?


 I know Judaism and Islam are my enemy.

----------


## the_diplomat2.0

> Even Jews fight back when pushed hard enough.


Katzndogz, this is not about Jews 'fighting back' in response to being attacked. This is about a radical Jewish Israeli vigilante group that destroys property and livelihoods of basically anyone, Israeli or Palestinian, Muslim or Christian, who is not in favor of settlement building. One does not need to be anti-Israel or anti-Semitic to acknowledge that this is a heinous act that should go punished. Jewish Israeli settlers have no right to violently forward a political agenda, and even the Israeli government acknowledges this and has actively worked in recent years to stop such vigilante acts. They give settler communities and Jewish Israelis in general a bad name.

----------


## goosey

:Smiley ROFLMAO: Jew's Never  STOP fighting. Anyone who think Jews take time to fight back should meet some. They are the social equivalent of a bull shark.

If they arent attacking yet, its because they are circling and nudging you with their nose, to access the right moment to rip you a new one.

----------

Hansel (10-21-2014)

----------


## Hansel

> Katzndogz, this is not about Jews 'fighting back' in response to being attacked. This is about a radical Jewish Israeli vigilante group that destroys property and livelihoods of basically anyone, Israeli or Palestinian, Muslim or Christian, who is not in favor of settlement building. One does not need to be anti-Israel or anti-Semitic to acknowledge that this is a heinous act that should go punished. Jewish Israeli settlers have no right to violently forward a political agenda, and even the Israeli government acknowledges this and has actively worked in recent years to stop such vigilante acts. They give settler communities and Jewish Israelis in general a bad name.


Jews and Pals have worked side by side for years, that is until the extremists screwed up and closed the borders to the Pal workers. Suppose Canada or Mexico were
asshole neighbors like the Israelis are. Wouldn't that be a nice crock of shit to put up with?

----------


## goosey

Wrong thread

----------


## Roadmaster

> Jews and Pals have worked side by side for years, that is until the extremists screwed up and closed the borders to the Pal workers. Suppose Canada or Mexico were
> asshole neighbors like the Israelis are. Wouldn't that be a nice crock of shit to put up with?


 The extremists will attack their own on both sides of the issue.

----------


## Roadmaster

Well Israel settlers killed another west bank teen, this one from America.

----------


## nonsqtr

> Katzndogz, this is not about Jews 'fighting back' in response to being attacked. This is about a radical Jewish Israeli vigilante group that destroys property and livelihoods of basically anyone, Israeli or Palestinian, Muslim or Christian, who is not in favor of settlement building. One does not need to be anti-Israel or anti-Semitic to acknowledge that this is a heinous act that should go punished. Jewish Israeli settlers have no right to violently forward a political agenda, and even the Israeli government acknowledges this and has actively worked in recent years to stop such vigilante acts. They give settler communities and Jewish Israelis in general a bad name.


IDF works with and supports the "settlers".

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/battle-betw...orched-1471595

----------


## Invayne

It's all good...it's God's Chosen Ones. They can do no wrong.

Which doesn't say much for God...

----------


## the_diplomat2.0

> Jews and Pals have worked side by side for years, that is until the extremists screwed up and closed the borders to the Pal workers. Suppose Canada or Mexico were
> asshole neighbors like the Israelis are. Wouldn't that be a nice crock of shit to put up with?


You are correct, Hansel. Unfortunately, Palestinians' freedom of movement has been slowly constrained over the decades, beginning with the First Intifada, and ending in almost complete fashion with the Second Intifada. While Israeli government reaction to the First Intifada was clearly an over-reaction and detrimental to Palestinians, and hardly beneficial to Israelis, Israeli government reaction to the Second Intifada is much more justified given the extent of suicide bombings and other violent attacks that were coming from the West Bank.

----------


## Roadmaster

> It's all good...it's God's Chosen Ones. They can do no wrong.
> 
> Which doesn't say much for God...


 Like I said when the war with gaza was going on, next would be the West Bank. People who lived there for centuries are being ran out, claiming they don't own the land they have deeds to, even then, they claim in courts they have no permits. The new Israel gov will not give them permits to their houses. So they go in with their army, guns and gas, destroy their houses and take their land. Anyone that tries to stop them, they claim are terrorist. People that support this supports communist. The next is Jordon. Israel gov is already trying to take over the temple and they will wage war with them soon after the west bank. If defending your homes and land are what we call terrorist then we have failed in the US.

----------

Invayne (10-25-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> Like I said when the war with gaza was going on, next would be the West Bank. People who lived there for centuries are being ran out, claiming they don't own the land they have deeds to, even then, they claim in courts they have no permits. The new Israel gov will not give them permits to their houses. So they go in with their army, guns and gas, destroy their houses and take their land. Anyone that tries to stop them, they claim are terrorist. People that support this supports communist. The next is Jordon. Israel gov is already trying to take over the temple and they will wage war with them soon after the west bank. If defending your homes and land are what we call terrorist then we have failed in the US.


Israeli expansion. They want the whole middle east. Next they'll come for us...oh wait, they already have us.

----------

Roadmaster (10-25-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Israeli expansion. They want the whole middle east. Next they'll come for us...oh wait, they already have us.


 These people use that verse in the Bible and Christians are blind. But in the last book of the Bible He said many would be. This is why you hear that verse over and over that has nothing to do with todays time. This is why America is falling into the hands of people who don't have Christ. We are being cursed because we blindly support evil in this world not understanding He was talking about the ones who follow Him.

----------


## Katzndogz

> Katzndogz, this is not about Jews 'fighting back' in response to being attacked. This is about a radical Jewish Israeli vigilante group that destroys property and livelihoods of basically anyone, Israeli or Palestinian, Muslim or Christian, who is not in favor of settlement building. One does not need to be anti-Israel or anti-Semitic to acknowledge that this is a heinous act that should go punished. Jewish Israeli settlers have no right to violently forward a political agenda, and even the Israeli government acknowledges this and has actively worked in recent years to stop such vigilante acts. They give settler communities and Jewish Israelis in general a bad name.


You are trying to convince the wrong person.   Israel should have sterilized Gaza and the West Bank.   Every last one of the pallys should be dead by now.  When the US claimed the indian territories we put survivors on reservations.   I wouldn't give the pallys even that much.

----------


## RMNIXON

Obama White House insults Israel again:

http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7...584052,00.html

 :Yawn:

----------


## DonGlock26

> If a person went and tried to burn down a Muslim place in the US without provocation  then blamed them for being angry and throwing rocks most people would think the ones throwing rocks we in the right. This victim crap is getting old.


Where are you when the Pal rockets get fired into Israel?

----------


## DonGlock26

> You are trying to convince the wrong person.   Israel should have sterilized Gaza and the West Bank.   Every last one of the pallys should be dead by now.  When the US claimed the indian territories we put survivors on reservations.   I wouldn't give the pallys even that much.


Just push them into Syria. Done.

----------


## Roadmaster

Jordan warns settlements may 'imperil' treaty with Israel.............. This was the plan.

TEL AVIV Israel (Reuters) - Jordan warned Israel on Sunday their peace treaty would be threatened by continued Jewish settlement building on occupied land sought by the Palestinians and any change to the religious status of a key Muslim shrine in Jerusalem.

http://news.yahoo.com/jordan-warns-s...1UkQ4A3OUPxQt.

----------


## Katzndogz

Jordan refuses to take pallys in.  The pallys tried to start a civil war.   No other arab country lets pallys in.  They are kept out of Jordan, Egypt, Lebanon and Syria when there was a Syria.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Jordan refuses to take pallys in.  The pallys tried to start a civil war.   No other arab country lets pallys in.  They are kept out of Jordan, Egypt, Lebanon and Syria when there was a Syria.


 What does that have to do with Israel trying to steal land that belongs to Jordan. Nothing.

----------


## Invayne

> You are trying to convince the wrong person.   Israel should have sterilized Gaza and the West Bank.   Every last one of the pallys should be dead by now.  When the US claimed the indian territories we put survivors on reservations.   I wouldn't give the pallys even that much.


Spoken like a true Zionist pig. Good job. :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Invayne

> Obama White House insults Israel again:
> 
> http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7...584052,00.html





> *Lapid says 'We need to act with more respect. We must remember that US funds and technology helped Gaza operation.'*


*

Yes, we need to remember that we have to keep sucking America's money so we can perform this genocide.

If Obama kicks these murderous pricks under the bus like he does everyone else, I'll have a lot more respect for him.
*

----------

